# Box squats



## riggers (Mar 3, 2009)

Started doing box squats in place of deadlifts whilst on WS4SB, this is becuase my squat is so pi** poor behind my deadlift. 180kg > 100kg. Now i've started them i'm hooked and was wondering if they can be used as a permenant replacement to regular squats? Mainly due to the fact they are alot nicer on my knees!


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Yes they could, depending on your goals. Assuming of course the box is low enough, and you are sitting BACK onto the box rather than sitting DOWN onto it.

Personally I would rotate squats back in occasionally, as IMO squats are the daddy.

And if you're into BBing, then you would probably be well placed adding in (or rotating in) a quad-dominant exercise too,


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

I would box squat wide and free squat narrow to combine both


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

i wouldn't just box squat....but what big said was right, it does depend on how low the box is....also he was right by saying normal squats are the daddy. which they are.

i'll give you a bit of advice on how i got my squats to shoot up.

first of all (years ago) my squats used to be pretty weak. i'm talking chuck 2 plates on a side and i could probably just about get out 2 reps, 3 if i was exceptionally hyped up.

i got some advice from a very young powerlifter called Mr Harrison (you might of heard of him...can squat 400kg, which aint bad for a 20 year old) who recommended i box squat on a smiths machine and use a bench press bench as the box. i did that. although it limits the movement on the bar, itself (ie all it can do is go down and up) it still allows you to sort out technique and positioning of the bar on your back. i found out with my feet wider than they were before i had more control. i smithed it for a month and then went back to normal squats. Nowdays every 6 weeks i have a week on the smith machine.

The best way to squat is if to imagine you are going to sit down on a chair, stick your bum right out and move your chest foward. This way you can go deep and maintain perfect balance. Squat without shoes on.

the powerlifting method (even though i train for strongman i squat powerlift style) is to take one big breath and hold it...and to go down VERY slowly. VERY slowly and have somebody spot you to make sure you hit parallel and then POWER it back up. It should take you a few seconds to go down but less than a second to come back up. Then when your back up, exhale. Breathe a couple of times, then take one deep breath, hold it and repeat for the next rep. Holding the breath keeps your core tense too, so expect some tummy strength gain too.

Get on the heavy weights, and do 3 sets of 3 reps. I'm talking heavy, just 10kg off your 1RM. Your squats will rocket. I will warn you of one thing though, on heavy weights the strain can actually burst blood vessels. I've popped vessels in my cheeks and given myself gum bleeds numerous times! Doesn't hurt, you just look a bit sunburnt for a few days after!

I am telling you now, if you are struggling on 100kg, in 2 months you'll be hitting 120kg easily, and that is bare minimum. you should hit more. ALSO squat in a power rack, as crazy as it sounds some people feel more ''secure'' in a power rack when they squat.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

On a personal note I'd advise caution using the smith press for squats. The lack of lateral motion can cause you to lose focus on your form.

I let my form slip a while back now and I paid the price with some serious lower back pain.

Once my form was corrected my squat shot up. I'm now comfortable with 170kg when before the thought of going over 100kg filled me with dread.

Best thing for me was training with people who squat properly and heavy.


----------



## nelly1972 (Jun 15, 2010)

I do them and zercher squats regularly to compliment the standard squat, i found wide stance when doing box squats to be the best way, that way i could get my hips upwards and forward faster making it more explosive..


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

M_at said:


> On a personal note I'd advise caution using the smith press for squats. The lack of lateral motion can cause you to lose focus on your form.
> 
> I let my form slip a while back now and I paid the price with some serious lower back pain.
> 
> ...


wrong.

squatting on a smiths if you struggle over 100 CAN HELP FORM to an extent. to somebody who cannot squat heavy, it can give more confidence and support.

only way you can hurt yourself on a smiths is if you squat down too low on a small box


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

Good arrogance dp 

So should we conclude that squatting on a smith machine can help and hinder your form, dependent on what the 'form' problem is?


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

phys sam said:


> Good arrogance dp
> 
> So should we conclude that squatting on a smith machine can help and hinder your form, dependent on what the 'form' problem is?


i did state not to constantly squat on a smiths machine did i not?

did i not also agree on that normal squats are the daddy as big put?

the bar has less movement on a smiths. you can get your feet positioning right better on a smiths quicker as the bar doesnt fly everywhere....a lot of peoples problems with squatting is where there feet are place.

if youre a beginner. the smiths can help iron out small problems. but as i said before dont stay on it for too long.

you may not agree, but then again i must be wrong being able to squat more than you  fner fner


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

I advised caution - I didn't say don't do it.

I've squatted in the smith press before but it's not something I'd do now.

And as for ironing out small problems - it can also introduce small problems. A beginner lifter may not notice these and then will have to re-learn how to squat free. I'm lucky - I've had some excellent advice and coaching so my squat has been sorted out.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2010)

deeppurple said:


> but then again* i must be wrong being able to squat more than you*  fner fner


Not this again DP. 

Unless your going to post your lifts your not aloud to reference them ever again. :whistling:


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

deeppurple said:


> i did state not to constantly squat on a smiths machine did i not?
> 
> did i not also agree on that normal squats are the daddy as big put?
> 
> ...


don't misinterpret me. I really look forward to your posts, partly because of your arrogance (in this case = 'wrong').

Think its great:thumb:

I was just summing up what you said (I think) - ie it could help and hinder depending on your particular form issue.

....carry on as you were


----------



## riggers (Mar 3, 2009)

Had another session today, worked up with sets of 3's and 5's and finished at 120kg for 4. Already rocketing up, I think my bodies just learning the move properly so expect to noob up a little bit more before it slows down and actually requires thought ! As you were saying DP I have been doing similar to what you mentioned, apart form I'm just doing it freely in the squat rack and more sets, i.e 100 x 3, 105 x 3, 115, 3 , 117.5 x 1, 120 x 4 etc.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

phys sam said:


> don't misinterpret me. I really look forward to your posts, partly because of your arrogance (in this case = 'wrong').
> 
> Think its great:thumb:
> 
> ...


the purple is rarely wrong. when i am, ill admit.

not my fault i have a squat of awesemotude.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

My spell checker suggested "awesome turd" when I asked it to correct "awesomeotude".

My spell checker is rarely wrong.


----------



## SenorSteve (Jun 6, 2010)

deeppurple said:


> wrong.
> 
> squatting on a smiths if you struggle over 100 CAN HELP FORM to an extent. to somebody who cannot squat heavy, it can give more confidence and support.
> 
> only way you can hurt yourself on a smiths is if you squat down too low on a small box


Hi mate,

Why are you squatting on a smith?

Much better ways imo.

Decent spotter would be the first port of call.

Then setting the bars in the squat rack higher to give you more confidence.

Then i'd stick some plates on a bench and touch my bum to them.

Smith forces you to squat vertically, when actually you should be sitting back.

We use smith squats for my mate dave - but thats cos he's only got one leg.


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

One thing with box squats, I rarely see anyone doing them right, 90% of the time it'll be rugby boys boucning off the box, or not even touching the box!

Have a feet nice and wide, sit right back on the box, relax it for a second and shoot back up


----------



## riggers (Mar 3, 2009)

9Ofrb9FFL7Q[/MEDIA]]





Thats me on my first session of em. Form okay? (sorry for it being sideways)


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Yes those look fine mate.

Just control a little more right at the bottom.


----------



## SenorSteve (Jun 6, 2010)

quite a narrow stance for box squats if you ask me mate?

Also keep your lower back tight, but relax hips


----------



## riggers (Mar 3, 2009)

So lois your saying to slow down the bottom, didnt even notice before i kinda fall on the last inch or so. And steve i find so much more power with the narrower stance, which is all im after tbh. And yea the back wasnt tight lol bit ****ty as I was going balls out, slowly sorting it now though.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

just started doing box squats this week too, i quite liked them and apparently it can improve your deadlift too if they are done correctly, its good to have strong hams when box squatting with a wide stance too.


----------



## carl stull (Jul 22, 2010)

martin brown said:


> I would box squat wide and free squat narrow to combine both


This is what I do as well. Box Sqatting at different depths is good as well. My basic approach is... weak in the quads = parrallel box, weak in the hammys/glutes = 2 inches below parrallel or lower

Box Squats are the best exercise ever created IMO. They are easier on the knees, they will in turn help your deadlift, and you can squat less to squat more... who wouldnt want to do that.


----------



## carl stull (Jul 22, 2010)

riggers said:


> Thats me on my first session of em. Form okay? (sorry for it being sideways)


Keep your head up and pushed back into the bar... keep your shoulder blades pinched together, arch your back, suck some air into your stomach and squeeze your abs, then as you SIT BACK push your legs out to the sides like your trying to seperate the floor with your feet... then after you sit on the box drive hard through the heels and repeat.

And yes you might want to widen your stance as your working on hip strength here.


----------



## Bigfella5 (Jul 7, 2010)

hi i used to struggle squattin up to 100kg at the start of this year but when i did a 4week 5x5 programme i managed to get my squats up to 130kg for 5x5 in teh 4th week!

Now i warm up on 60kg, then another warm up set of 8 on 100kg before being able to squat up to 145kg for 6 reps with a spotter! thats down to paralell!

im only 22 and at 6ft 2" i weigh 78kg. i also find squatting with bare feet helps loads and i dont wear a belt either!


----------



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

yeah looks good mate, box squats are great i found my regular squat and deadlift both went up, and i wasnt even doing deads lol.


----------

